# Stainless barrel or not!!!



## JUST4FUN (Jan 12, 2007)

Found this forum last week researching hunting coyotes. Where I grew up at my grandfathers farm there are alot of coyotes and some nights they just go crazy howling. My brother saw 4 last week in an open field that had cotton in it last year and a few days later we saw one crossing our path as we were driving around some planted pines. I like to deer hunt or anything outdoors so I 've been reading up on coyotes. Is there and disadvantage with going with a stainless barrel. Should I go with stainless or blued. It just seems like having a silver colored barrel would stick out when your all in camo. Also, I've been debating over a 223 and a 223 wssm. I would like the wssm because it is such a hot cartrige but I just wonder about it's future. Any suggestions would be appriciated!!!


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

i personally like stainless idk about advantages, but go with the 223, you will get more shots out of your gun


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I shoot a .223 stainless barrel. A good advantage is that i never rusts and always looks good. A major disadvantage is when the sun is shinning it really reflects sunlight. I am in the process of putting camowrap on it.

:sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Go with the stainless 223. I just got a .17 HMR today with a stainless barrel and I love it for a few reasons. But the barrel is the thing that really set me on loving it. I think it'll last a lifetime and it looks dang nice. About the shine factor... camo (in my case a couple of tube socks and rubber bands) is generally used on the gun.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

What we are purchasing as stainless steel barrels are not true stainless steel barrels; if you are in doubt, stick a magnet to it, it will attach.

From what I have learned and I certainly can be wrong is that the barrels are all mostly nickel chrome plated riflings, solid steel barrel with a stainless steel plated barrel exterior. If I am incorrect, I do want to be corrected as I do not want to mislead anyone.

I own 3 rifles with the stainless steel barrel's, I like the appearance and they do seem to have an easier upkeep on the exteriors. Some do have a shine or glare to them so wrap them for coyotes.


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

Not all stainless is non magnetic, here is what I found on the web-

"As for whether they are magnetic, the answer is that it depends. There are several families of stainless steels with different physical properties. A basic stainless steel has a 'ferritic' structure and is magnetic. These are formed from the addition of chromium and can be hardened through the addition of carbon (making them 'martensitic') and are often used in cutlery. However, the most common stainless steels are 'austenitic' - these have a higher chromium content and nickel is also added. It is the nickel which modifies the physical structure of the steel and makes it non-magnetic.

So the answer is yes, the magnetic properties of stainless steel are very dependent on the elements added into the alloy, and specifically the addition of nickel can change the structure from magnetic to non-magnetic."


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Would these added metals change the stainless steel from not being able to rust; into a metal mixture of having the ability to rust?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I like stainless, but it's because I'm lazy and I know it. Shine is easily fixed with vet-wrap, camo wrap, or paint. I don't think there are any intrinsic accuracy values associated with either blued or stainless steel, and I don't think one will last you longer than the other assuming they are both well taken care of. I like synthetic stocks as well because they don't really show wear, they are consistant in all weather, and they are very durable.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Go stainless and synthetic and use a camo of some sort

Just my two cents


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I would go with stainless if possible here is why. The other day I was out calling and getting in and out of the truck the gun gets cold then warms up over and over again. The gun I had was my .223 wich is blued, I noticed that it was getting pretty frosty at times. I brought it in that night and let it warm up and gave her a good cleaning. Stainless is less prone to rust, so a guy doesn't have to worry about keeping them wiped down as much.

Justin


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I have noticed blued barrels do rust more in the winter because of going from extreme cold to warm weather. Don't get me wrong no matter what barrel you buy you still have to take very good care of it.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

1shot1yote said:


> getting in and out of the truck the gun gets cold then warms up over and over again. I noticed that it was getting pretty frosty at times.


A little tip:
When hunting real cold weather, it's better to just leave the gun in the truck bed after every set where it will stay cold throughout the hunt, instead of bringing it in and out of the vehicle. This way the scope will stay clear and not get all iced up. And the metal parts if your gun will like you more too :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> 1shot1yote said:
> 
> 
> > getting in and out of the truck the gun gets cold then warms up over and over again. I noticed that it was getting pretty frosty at times.
> ...


Yeah its way better for your gun to bounce around in the back of your truck bed and let the scope get all out of whack, then for a little moisture to ice up your lens. I am sure its a lot safer too. WHAT???


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sure would make pulling over to drop a jack rabbit cumbersome.....


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

you could just have your heat off in your pickup so it dosnt get to warm. i like my gun with in arms reach so if i see something i can just grab it and poke it out the window and shoot


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm just tryin to help. The roads in my area aren't that bumpy I guess :huh: . It's what I do to keep the gun and scope from getting iced up and frosty durring a hunt. Take it or leave it.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah most of the roads I travel on are really bumpy and I'd rather have to clean my gun more often than have the scope get bumped off from bouncing around in the back of the truck. Besides what if a guy needs it right away kind o tough to jump out and run to the back of the truck and get it.

Justin


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

1shot1yote said:


> Besides what if a guy needs it right away


Always keep a spare(or two) in the cab...


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

It doesnt matter stainless or blued. The way I figure it by the time the coyote or any other animal can see the shine off the barrell, BAM there already dead. :sniper:


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

good point :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

fishless said:


> It doesnt matter stainless or blued. The way I figure it by the time the coyote or any other animal can see the shine off the barrell, BAM there already dead. :sniper:


Next time you are out walking shelter belts with some other hunters for deer or pheasants and it's a sunny day look at how far you can see the reflection off of a barrel. It's a lot farther than one would think. You must be one hell of a good shot.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I dont know what kind of Stainless Rifles you have. But all mine are Matte Stainless and have no shine to them at all. All of the Stainless Rifles I see for sale are matte to. They are Stainless but have been Bead Blasted to take the shine away


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The matte finshes definetly help


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I myself much prefer Stainless-Steel for a lot of the reasons mentioned, care, resistance to rusting, etc.

As per the shine factor it is the polishing of the metal whether blued or stainless-steel that reflects the sun light. A highly polished blued barrel will reflect sunlight as will a highly polished stainless-steel barre, and the color has nothing to do with it.

Personally I want the INSIDE of the Barrel to be rust resistant ie. stainless-steel. The inside of the barrel is the part I worry about as that is the portion of the barrel that does the work. As per the outside that can be painted with some of the new special firearms paints that are super durable or it can be covered with Tape or as one person stated an old pair of socks.

Larry


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

A friend of ours is a gunsmith. He shoots on our trap team in the summer. He has been teflon coating alot of guns lately. He showed me one they look really nice and no rusting after they are done. I think they come in like 4 colors satin black, flat black, drab green, and silver. There could be more colors but that is what he showed me. The finish seems to be pretty tough he smacked his sample a couple times with a hammer and it didn't chip off. You can have the whole gun done action, bolt, barrel, all the metal parts. If anyone is interested let me know and I'll get more information.

Justin


----------

